# Motown Sleddin!!



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Incase you havent seen the vid, heres some guys enjoying the sights downtown on snowmobiles.

http://detnews.com/article/20110214...igh-speed-snowmobilers-take-in-Detroit-sights

Ryan


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

That looks like a blast! Wonder if they were dropped off and rode all the way home or if they played down there for a while then loaded back up.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)




----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Just found out a buddy knows these guys. He said they took the Lodge all the way home (assuming home is Keego Harbor) at 6am the night of the big storm.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

I just found this....

That would be an awesome ride.

We need to get some of you detrioters to give us a holler when the time is right and run up for a night of detriot blizzard riding!!!

Any idea what cam is a good cam for the helmet? I've been considering them for two years now. But every time I stop at not knowing what is and isn't a good cam for the money, etc.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> Any idea what cam is a good cam for the helmet? I've been considering them for two years now. But every time I stop at not knowing what is and isn't a good cam for the money, etc.


The Go pro is the only camera that I have found that provides good footage in all conditions.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

From a known source they work in detroit. They rode to work that day. They rode home after some sight seeing. Yes that is a highway they cruise down. Watch for the signs and you can guess what highway it was.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

You gotta give it to these guys for sure!


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

that night we rode from royal oak to ann arbor on the free ways and back thru the surfase streets. We even stopped to push a feew people out. 1 cop we pushed out told us you could ride in his city as long as a snow emergency was in effect.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

sjk984 said:


> that night we rode from royal oak to ann arbor on the free ways and back thru the surfase streets. We even stopped to push a feew people out. 1 cop we pushed out told us you could ride in his city as long as a snow emergency was in effect.



I'd of given up somebody elses Left nut to have ridden with ya'll on that ride!!


----------

